# Boss GT10 Vs Gt 8



## The Rhone (Oct 5, 2008)

Has any one here had a go on the GT10 yet? If so what did they think.


----------



## charles22880 (Oct 5, 2008)

hey! I have owned numerous Boss GT units and the GT-10 by far is awesome easily the best multi-fx pedalboard on the market in my opinion at first it will seem kind of challenging when editing patches and such but once when you get that down there are no limits to what this can do honestly. when comparing it to the gt-8 the gt-10 blows it out of the water.


----------



## The Rhone (Oct 5, 2008)

Does it retain the amp channel switching capabilities?


----------



## charles22880 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey

if you are talking about having two different pre-amps(on the gt-10) and switching between them then yes it can plus you can combine two different ones and get a unique tone


----------



## darren (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he may have been referring to the built-in relay switch for controlling an amp's channel switching.

I saw a GT-10 in person the other day, and i don't think i'll be getting one until they do a Mark II version of it that has less blinding LEDs and a display that isn't backlit in blue.

Seriously, black-on-blue makes my eyes go squirrely... the frequency of blue on most blue LEDs drives my eyes nuts. I can deal with it on a little spot of light, but a display that's completely backlit in blue is totally unreadable for me. I wouldn't even be able to get through a programming session or a rehearsal with a GT-10.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 6, 2008)

I used my dads friends gt-8 and i thought it was really cool and it looked like a fun tool. No idea about the gt 10 though.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 6, 2008)

I still love my GT8, but I only use like 2 amp models, and both are clean. Just an effects box to me, a very good one though.

The 10 doesn't really bring enough to the table for me to take a bath selling the 8 and upgrading.


----------



## charles22880 (Oct 6, 2008)

i personally thought that the gt-10 brought more to the table than the 6 or 8 and sounds better overall. the blue screen does not bother me one bit. just as tones goes this unit is a matter of personal preference


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 6, 2008)

charles22880 said:


> i personally thought that the gt-10 brought more to the table than the 6 or 8 and sounds better overall. the blue screen does not bother me one bit. just as tones goes this unit is a matter of personal preference



A looper and a graphic EQ aren't worth selling the GT8 for a huge loss if you're not using the COSM models. The modelling is the only thing that really got an overhaul in the 10 from what I've seen/heard. If they'd updated all the effects as well, then I'd be interested.

Now, if you're buying new, and don't own one of these things already.....


----------



## ibznorange (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, the GT10 is the first GT floorboard to support USB recording


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 7, 2008)

Ill wait for the next one, the 10 isnt much of an upgrade for me


----------



## The Rhone (Oct 8, 2008)

Only really need it for effects and amp switching got the line 6 gear for everything else


----------



## joeeasy09 (Sep 7, 2011)

any good djent patches people? really struggling to get the right tone


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Heh, you could've created a new thread rather than resurrect a 3 year old one  Don't be shy.


Rev.


----------



## Darkanus (Sep 12, 2011)

joeeasy09 said:


> any good djent patches people? really struggling to get the right tone



+1


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 12, 2011)

Necrobump fail...

Also, can't really help you unless we know what else you're using...


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

GT10 is a great upgrade, gt8 was good but gt10 just got more.


----------

